# Any Monday or Tuesday trips?



## Varnado (Nov 8, 2011)

I am thankfull to any Captains that might wanna have an extra fishing buddy to share the work and expense on a fishing trip. I'm able to join in any Monday or Tuesday along the coastal bend areas. I'm easy going and a non smoker with my own gear. I normally catch and release if the fish is in good condition. Just putting it out there. 

Thanks, Randy


----------

